# Cars 2



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

Did you think she was going to knit you a sweater out of your pods?


----------



## sunny91 (Jul 9, 2005)

find this for car lover..

sunny

http://www.w2wpowertrain.com/t-GTO-Concept-2.aspx

site about this place who build for customers.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 10, 2005)

Id prefer something standard, and German, that wont breakdown


----------



## Rafe35 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm likely getting VW New Beetle in Spring 2006.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Now I dont like Ferrari, but after watching tonights Top Gear I think the F430 may just be my favourite car of the moment.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 17, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Now I dont like Ferrari





You deserve a trout slap.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

> You deserve a trout slap.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 17, 2005)

Mmmmm, Cobra.... I'd love to build one, if I had the money or space...


Factory Five Racing is great for Cobra kits... 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Now I dont like Ferrari
> ...



I know, im not allowed to like Ferrari...but that F430...AWESOME


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

yes even i thought it was good, and i like land rovers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

F*cking chav cars.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 20, 2005)

land rovers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

No I just felt like dissing chavs.


----------



## vanir (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's a little Oz muscle. My first and fourth cars were 1971 variants of these, 210 and 240bhp respectively.
Here's a picture of one chasing a 420hp Cleveland powered GTHO on the Bathurst racetrack. The Toranas won in 1972 and ran out of fuel whilst in the lead in 1973.
Torana GTR XU1








Engine is the Holden OHV six. 3 litre 1970-71 and 3.3 litre in 1972-73.
My learner car had the earlier 186cid bored to 192 and some extra goodies for 210 N/A bhp. My next Torana had the larger stroke 202 but without the counterweighted "blue motor" crankshaft, for some 240 N/A bhp, which felt a lot torquier on the street. 202's with counterweighted cranks have been getting around 300bhp without too much trouble.
Stock carbies are zenith-strombergs but I fitted SU's for better performance on mine.
Check out the size of the brake booster on 'em. Holden transferred them from the GTS 350 Monaro that weighed almost twice as much.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks pretty good! 8)


----------



## vanir (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's a pic of the latest Holden Monaro, exported to the US and marketed as the Pontiac GTO.
I don't believe this pic is copyrighted.

This is the 6.0 litre GTS version, with 297kw (around 420bhp). Believe me they drive great and have tons of grunt.




credits go to http://homepages.paradise.net.nz/richa306/pictures/thumbs/pages/30-vz_monaro.htm for the pic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

We have them in Britian, under the name of Vauxhall Monaro  Well like round these parts though, same performance as a 911 Carrera 2 but for half the price. Id buy one.


On a different note, had anyone here seen "C'etait un Rendezvous" by Claude LeLouch? Its the ultimate underground film, I purchased a copy off eBay a few days ago and it arrived this morning. What a film! Only 9 minutes long but its basically just a high speed chase through Paris, which was all done for real. LeLouch was supposedly arrested when it was first shown back in the 70's, and the whole thing is shrouded in mystery.


----------



## SeaNorris (Aug 7, 2005)

I just love this car:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Its a Viper! No it isnt, its an SRT-10  Stupid copyright laws.


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 9, 2005)

.. and what about this ? A bit too old for many on this forum, but in her times was really kicking asses...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Lancia Fulvias kick butt, theyre damn pretty, like most Italian cars...But the best looking car ever has to be this: Ferrari 250 GTB Lusso


----------



## SeaNorris (Aug 10, 2005)

This is one nice car:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

I agree....this is pretty hot too...


----------



## SeaNorris (Aug 10, 2005)

Thats verry nice indeed 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Yep, all Astons are beauties 8) Except this one. This is just brutal! 8)


----------



## SeaNorris (Aug 10, 2005)

No even thats nice!!

I like TVR's






8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah I like too. I was just saying it looks more brutal than other Astons 


Ahhh, TVR. Where do I begin!  I like the Sagaris. I like the siggy too! You play GT4 right?


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 10, 2005)

.. have to disagree, CC  
the beauty for me is this one
Lancia Aurelia B24 Spider 'America' (the version with 'round' windscreen, the 'squared' windscreen was named 'Convertible', is the red one) 
1954-55
6V 2,5 litres
transaxle gear
photo taken from www.barchetta.cc and www.aureliaspider.com


----------



## vanir (Aug 10, 2005)

The light blue coupe in the background looks nice.

Anybody seen Getaway Stockholme. Race prepped 911 turbo gets himself into a police chase which lasts about 3 seconds of police being on his tail and about 15 mins all up. Some amazing high speed turns that really make you think, whoa, this guy is nuts but skilled.

They redid it a year later with a supra turbo and a WRX, both race prepped and doing 300km/h on the freeway...

Anyway they're old and nothing spectacular anymore but I've still got a soft spot for the old 911 turbo. This one's got a nice bodykit.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

That doesnt even look like a 911 anymore! 

Id have a an Ariel Atom 2 with the 300bhp supercharged engine. Nothing comes close.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 12, 2005)

im planning on buying my firs car soon,my best options are,subaru impreza,or hiunday getz


----------



## trackend (Aug 13, 2005)

You must have a different Insurance system in Israel Areil over here if Impreza was a first car the insurance would be more than the value of the motor.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

dont know,but if you are a new drivber you pay a bit more insurance,but that doesnt depend exactly on the car


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

why not to purchase yourself a Škoda?


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

because they are ugly,not very sporty and probably a piece of shit (sorry)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

I like them. i have Škoda Felicia. but youre right, theyre not very sporty (unless tunning)


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, presently Skoda is part of the Volkswagen group, and they are made on VW platforms and powertrains: I would not call them 'pieces of ...' 
And the 2.0L 140 hp 'pumpe-duse' turbodiesel is quite punchy too...


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

comparing with the 237 hp of the impreza????


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 13, 2005)

No, let's compare apples with apples!
The Impreza is a sporty car and cost a whole lot more, but you mentioned also the Hyunday Getz, and in this case a Skoda Fabia could be a very sound alternative.
By the way I like the Impreza (and all Subaru) very much, they are among the modern cars with a real personality.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

well,here the getz is a very popular car,indeed the same with all of the hiunday cars,cheap and very good.
skoda it's not a popular brand here,only for taxi
also the impreza is a very common one,and it;s not so expensive,also,im planning to buy a used car,in the case of the impreza


----------



## Smokey (Aug 14, 2005)

Mercedes F400 Carving with tilting wheels
http://www.supercars.de/data/mercedes-benz/2002f400 carving/480/003.jpg

http://www.cardesignnews.com/autoshows/2001/tokyo/highlights/h08-mercedes-f400.html


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Smokey (Aug 14, 2005)

Ferrari Dino 246GT


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

that even better! i love oldschool sport cars!!!


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 14, 2005)

And the Stratos ? Only 3 times world rally champion (74-75-76) because for marketing reasons Fiat wnted to win with the 131 and retired the Stratos!


----------



## jrk (Aug 18, 2005)

how about these babies


















i think that is a very fine british/german mix


----------



## zerum (Aug 18, 2005)

what about this:
http://www.musclecarclub.com/musclecars/plymouth-superbird/plymouth-superbird-history.shtml


----------



## jrk (Aug 19, 2005)

well as youre talking about american muscle


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

ariel81 said:


> well,here the getz is a very popular car,indeed the same with all of the hiunday cars,cheap and very good.
> skoda it's not a popular brand here,only for taxi
> also the impreza is a very common one,and it;s not so expensive,also,im planning to buy a used car,in the case of the impreza



To hell with an Impreza. Get an Evo, Clio V6 or BMW M3.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 22, 2005)

I passed my test!
In this:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations! What do you drive?


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 22, 2005)

A Toyota Yaris

Diesel


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

I like Toyota's New Aygo. It makes so much sense! Very clever too.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 22, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> It makes so much sense!



In my opinion, that's not particularly a good point. Unsensible cars are always more fun.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

No, but the thing is it was designed to be as cheap to build as possible. It has some neat touches, theres a whole article on it in Top Gear Magazine. Im not usually a fan of small cars but this is cool! 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 22, 2005)

I know. 

I always browse Top Gear when I'm at the book store, but usually don't have the money or the will to pay $8.95 for a copy. 

Aren't there two other cars - a Renault and a Citroen (I think) - that share basically everything but have slightly different looks?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah, the Citroen C1 and Peugeot 107. They are ugly though and wont be reliable because theyre French


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 22, 2005)

That new 407 does look nice, though... The C5 looks pretty bad from the front, but the rear is nice looking...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

The 407 is a beautiful car...and have you seen the new C6? It will be a flop, but boy doesit look good.


----------



## SeaNorris (Aug 22, 2005)

M3's are truly shite cars.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 22, 2005)

What planet are you living on, CC? Not reliable because they're French? Peugeots and Citroens are very reliable cars, not as reliable as most Japanese cars but still they're reliable.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

SeaNorris said:


> M3's are truly s**t cars.



Get out. NOW!

Theyre unreliable by the standards of most cars, D. In reliability surveys, Renault, Citroen and Peugeot always languish at the bottom with Alfa Romeo and Fiat. The French are well off the standards of the Japanese and the Germans.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, since my dad has had a Citroen for 8 years that hasn't broken down once. I'm going to rate it quite high on the reliability scale. The only way they're not reliable is when dicks like Clarkson drive them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

My Dads had a Renault for 4 years, and in the last 6 months alone its broke down 4 times. So I, like most owners of french cars, am going to rate it low on the reliability scale.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

Obviously A) Don't know how to maintain cars B) Drive it wrong and tear it up. They're not sports cars, they're not supposed to be thrashed.


----------



## SeaNorris (Aug 23, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> SeaNorris said:
> 
> 
> > M3's are truly s**t cars.
> ...



Doesnt matter about their unreliablity, its who drives them. all little knobs who think they own the spot becasue they are in a BMW M3. Go away, i really dont like your M3, even if it has 22" Alloys, gimme a M5 anyday.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Obviously A) Don't know how to maintain cars B) Drive it wrong and tear it up. They're not sports cars, they're not supposed to be thrashed.



No no no. He drives like sister wendy and my dad, and his brothers, are excellent mechanics. And its it pretty f*cking hard to thrash a 1.9 diesel Renault Kangoo. 

Lets have a look at the bottom ten cars (out of 142) in the 2004 JD Power customer satisfaction survey.

133. Fiat Stilo
134. *Renault Megane*
135. *Citroen Xsara*
136. *Peugeot 206*
137. *Citroen Saxo*
138. Fiat Bravo
139. *Renault Espace*
140. *Renault Laguna*
141. *Peugeot 307*
142. Mercedes M-Class


Pieces of shit! Out of the bottow ten, 7 are French!!! The Highest French car is the Citroen Berlingo at 74. 

The Average scores by country:

Czech Republic: 91.1
Japan: 86.5
Sweden: 83.6
Germany: 83.5
Spain: 82.3
UK: 82.2
South Korea: 82.0
USA: 80.8
Italy: 77.0
*France: 74.9*

Another Random Statistic is that 7 of the bottom 10 cars rated as having the most unpleasant odour when you buy them are French.

In terms of absolute reliability, taking nothing else into consideration, the bottom 10 are:

133: *Citroen C3*
134: VW Polo
135: *Citroen Xsara*
136: *Citroen C5*
137: Fiat Stilo
138: *Renault Megane*
139: Mercedes M-Class
140: *Peugeot 307*
141: *Renault Laguna*
142: *Renault Espace*


Now D, would you like to tell me French cars are reliable? I relaise your dad may have been lucky, but those figures speak for themselves. Look in the December issue of Top Gear magazine if you dont belive me


----------



## plan_D (Aug 24, 2005)

My dad my have been lucky? What, he got the one and only French car that's reliable?  

I bet I could thrash a 1.9 diesel Kangoo.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

plan_D said:


> My dad my have been lucky? What, he got the one and only French car that's reliable?
> 
> I bet I could thrash a 1.9 diesel Kangoo.



Exactly.  Myabe that one had some German Work Experience student helping on it or something 

Oh I could thrash it too, give me a stubble field and a few opponents....


----------



## plan_D (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't believe that 206 one, my brother's friend basically beats the shit out of his and he's had it for 3 years and it hasn't broke down. My brother thrashes his 306 and that's fine. Before I snapped the axle I would thrash my Saxo from time to time too. I ain't got a car now. BUT - gettin' new job - 1500 a month. Could get one...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Well it obviously doesnt mean all of them does it.  The 206 did surprise me though I didnt think it would be so low.

Ill probably splash out on a BMW 3 series E30. Ive seen tidy examples for about £750 in Auto Trader.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 24, 2005)

It's all well and good likin' the buying price but what about the insurance and fuel costs?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Aint gotta be worrying about the Insurance, my folks said theyd pay for it on my first car  Fuel costs..? Meh 

I did see this recently though...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 24, 2005)

They'd pay for your insurance on your first car? Must be loaded if you're gettin' a M3. And you won't be sayin' "Meh" to fuel costs when you're driving one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

No, Im not getting an M3. Will probably be a 316 or 318.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2005)

Geez, that escort planter is bonafide redneck material!


----------



## jrk (Aug 30, 2005)

i was involved in a car crash in an escort mk 2 that nearly cost me my life.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Too bad! At least it didnt cost you your life though.

Ive been in a few car crashes, either caused by me or the conditions. Ive olled it a couple of times but this situtation was pretty fun too  (im in the Mini)


----------



## SeaNorris (Sep 5, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> No, Im not getting an M3. Will probably be a 316 or 318.



Yeah, they are better than M3s. Becasue most people in M3's think they are the 'man', well I got news for them, Your not.


When they are at lights, some look around as if to say, 'Look at me! I got this dealing crack!'


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Yep  Whats worse id when people buy a 316, lower it and put an M3 badge on. Yeah mate, people can see right through that


----------



## Yeoman1000 (Sep 25, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Too bad! At least it didnt cost you your life though.
> 
> Ive been in a few car crashes, either caused by me or the conditions. Ive olled it a couple of times but this situtation was pretty fun too  (im in the Mini)



Mmmm , my knid of cars


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Woo Alonso is World Champ! 8)


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 3, 2005)

i am gonna post some of my own GT4 screen shots... some are work of art... some are just... well what u expact? GT4 pictures!


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 3, 2005)

dont care if u like them or not i am gonna post them all


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 3, 2005)

8)


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 3, 2005)

i call it CIB.. Car in Black! 8)


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 3, 2005)

from the BACK this time!


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 3, 2005)

My drifting are sooo hot... so when i took this pic the game have to add fire on the end of the muffler!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

That last shot would be awesome if you increased the shutter speed...

How far are you on it? Im 100% with 641 cars...Nearly there!


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 5, 2005)

o speaking about progress... i dont have much progress goin right now. Cuz i spent all my time on buying cars n upgrading them, tuning, drifting, taking pictures, racing the special condition to get 260k car n sell it. n the bad cycles just goes on.... by now i almost have all the skyline that are in the game... bought butt load of american muscles... i think i will get back on progress someother time... yeah


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Cool, They overloaded with the Skylines in my opinion, The MNP special editions are pointless


----------



## SeaNorris (Oct 9, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yep  Whats worse id when people buy a 316, lower it and put an M3 badge on. Yeah mate, people can see right through that



So true, I always see that type of stuff


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 9, 2005)

A little random American muscle for yas... 8) 

I saw a little shnazz on the Skyline, you know they're bringing it to the US in 350Z form? Tarnish on the name, I think...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 10, 2005)

S7 Twin Turbo = SEXAY.

"Drive what God drives." 

Though I have to say, the sexiest "normal" car I saw today was the new XK... ~ Fap, fappety, fap! Spyker C8 was quite orgasmic as well...

Also, not relating to the California Auto Show, my friend's dad's E420 is dead sexy and has proven it will reach 110 in a hurry! Also, I heard an E30 M3 pull out today, very nice noise!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2005)

The new XK is ok, but id rather have an Aston Martin. Jaguar have slipped too far down the hill in my opinion, as have Porsche.


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 16, 2005)

here is dah down hill KING 1986 toyota corolla


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Rather have one of these


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 16, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> S7 Twin Turbo = SEXAY.
> 
> "Drive what God drives."
> 
> ...



Where have you seen a Spyker? Those are really rare. 

And yeah, i would marry that s7tt. not joking.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

I wouldnt, too basic and simple and not prestigious enough. New Pagani Zonda F anyone?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 17, 2005)

The pagani is a little too posh for me, the glovebox has a leather strap to close it or something like that. Also, there's not much that can beat the s7-tt's 750bhp, not that I would mind the amg v-12 though. Saleen doesn't have the prestige that Pagani has but it does have some clout over here in the States.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2005)

Koenigsegg CCR, Bugatti Veyron...  A Zonda would thrash the Saleen on the track, turbos produce too much lag and poor throttle respones...


----------



## zerum (Oct 29, 2005)

The Koeningsegg was tested here in Norway on a racetrack,the lap time
was the same as the Dodge Viper!!!!!!!


----------



## zerum (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www2.nrk.no/redskap/bildegalleri/25334-5.html?27
The most crazy car I have seen.Engine made by"animal jon" who have the world record in "pro mod" drag racing in 1992,he made 2 engines,now he have just one,the other is in this car! 700 cid (11,5 litre) twin turbo,.,
1700 bhp..The car-- Europan Ford Granada..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

My god!


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 30, 2005)

Beat this 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh my god, thats just horrible!!


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

I prefer something with a bit more power


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Corbin Sparrow


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

Alright CC how about something built for comfort although it holds the sofa world record at 87mph


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

That would be awesome if the pizza was edible..think of the insurance claims!

"Cause of Crash: Eating the steering wheel"


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

Acording to the Guiness book of records its done 25,000 K since its build so I reckon the pizza must be a bit rigid by now CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Ive had worse


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 4, 2005)

> Koenigsegg CCR, Bugatti Veyron... A Zonda would thrash the Saleen on the track, turbos produce too much lag and poor throttle respones...



CCR just beat the McLaren for the speed record, but you all knew that. And yeah I don't doubt the zonda would tear up the s7tt on the track, i mean it is american vs an italian car, what would you expect. more horsepower, but if there's a gentle curve in the road it'll roll off in a ball of flames. 



> The Koeningsegg was tested here in Norway on a racetrack,the lap time
> was the same as the Dodge Viper!!!!!!!


that's not good, the CCR should have destroyed the viper hands-down. the viper makes up for its handling with its speed but the ccr has incredible speed and handling.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

And the Veyron just absolutely shattered the speed for road cars, the first to officially top over 400km/h.

The Koenigsegg's are still very much prototype devolpments, they still need a lot of work done on the suspension and damping.

You mean the Zonda will roll off in a ball of flames...? I dont think so, Its one of the most user friendly supercars ever (Along with the Honda NSX and Lamborghini Murcielago). The Saleen will have terrific acceleration times with those two turbos - but on a track it will be twitichy, unpredictable and slow, not to mention slower at high altitudes.

But then again for the ultimate track car you buy either a Radical SR8...






Supercharged Ariel Atom 2...






Or Westfield XTR2...






All three cost around 1/10th the price of major supercars but will thrash them down a 1/4 mile or around ANY circuit...The SR8 holds the road car record for a lap around the infamous Nordschleife in Germany, and the Ariel Atom 2 will muster a -60mph time of just 2.9 seconds...These are the "second cars" I would have...


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Nov 17, 2005)

well here is it, the new GTR from nissian... looks really like the old concept, but more aggressive then the concept.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

What have they done to the front?!? My god thats horrid. the original concept was much nicer!


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 17, 2005)

.. OK, back to reality, I have just ordered my new car (taking some risk on the future income of my new job...)

http://www.lanciaypsilon.com/ypsilon/eng/home.html

Oro trim, 1.3 multijet, Paganini Ivory with black 'glamour' interiors .. a real 'sissy' car, but I liket it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

A Pox on lancia for giving up on the Brits...Looks nice, I like the retro!


----------



## zerum (Nov 17, 2005)

New recordholder for the Nordschleife?,
http://autotelegraaf.nl/vanonzeredactie/?id=29876


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes CC, design is actually 'retro', but is more than that: the back is a hommage to the 1936 Lancia 'Aprilia', an all-time masterpiece and one of the most innovative cars ever built. Just one example: the Cx (drag coefficent) of the standard sedan was 0,47!

Unfortunately the Ypsilon is just a good car, time for masterpieces is over in the automotive industry. (if we exclude things that only the Sultan of Borneo can afford)

http://www.viva-lancia.com/snippet/snippet2.htm


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 18, 2005)

.. btw, for me masterpieces are (for instance)

BMC Mini
Citroen Traction Avant
Ford T
Lancia Lambda
VW Kafer
Citroen 2CV
....

.. it is too easy to make a great car if you are Rolls Royce, Ferrari, Horch and have no budget constraints...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2005)

I agree with that...The Mini is a terrific car and will most likely be my first car...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

mine'll be a land rover hopefully


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 19, 2005)

.. another masterpiece (the Land) in my personal rank.. 
and I would add the Citroen ID/DS and the Mercedes SSK and SL300 gullwing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

The DS was, probably, the greatest car ever.

My folks are trying to buy a new car right now and theyre really annoying me. We live in a muddy area with rough roads and have to cross a Ford to get to the house. Their criteria are good Ground Clearance, reliability, powerful engine, spacious and cost less than £7000. I suggested a Subaru Legacy, which meets _all_ the Criteria, but my dad is looking at stuff like Mondeos and Renaults and Peugeots, because those dealers are nearer to us by about 15 mins and hes heard opinions from like 1 or 2 people saying their good, when national surveys show otherwise. The Legacy estatate or even a BMW 3-series fit the bill great but he's gonna end up buying something shitty and unreliable cos he's so stubborn. GRRRRRR


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

land rovers fit them criteria


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Going up hills comfortably and quietly at 80mph with lots of power in reserve? I think not...I havent even been 80 in a Landy...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

that wasn't in the criteria, and go on, how many sheep can you fit in the back of a normal car


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

I reckon "ewe" (Ha!) could probably get 2 in a Legacy estate, or, as les put it a while back, a darn sight more if I cut them up properly...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

and still have room for someone to.......hold.........them............


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 20, 2005)

wow, a Subaru for 7000 pounds? good prices in UK...

I personally hate SUV's, but in your case of muddy and cracked roads why not consider a Toyota RAV4? This japs have an impressive record of reliability.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

god i hate SUVs too, don't get farmers started talking about them and the inner city pussies that drive round in them trying to be all high and mighty, i'm after a land rover, a proper vehicle.........


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah, Land (and Jeep) are meaningful off-road cars, I can't bear all those waste of money and technology like X5, M-Class, Cayenne.. 
All stuff that to hold the road needs competiton tires and the electronics of an F-16...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Cayenne's are incredible off road...theyre built like a brick shit house too...The think is we dont want a SUV cos they aint fast enough. Looked at Nissan Primera's today and they seem like what we may plump for, either that or a 3-series BMW.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

so your folks are paying for this yeah, and they're willing to go up to 7 grand?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

8 grand with PX for our current car...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

can't you just have the money


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

If I had 8 grand id end up with the best freakin Mini you ever saw 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

if i had 8 grand to spend i'd buy a cheap second hand land rover, a cheap tractor just for fun and blow the other £7,950 on a load of other stuff


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 21, 2005)

A cheap Toyota pick-up truck would do me fine for off-road


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Id have a Bowler Wildcat. No qestion 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

chances are when this card thread was active you guys were asking yourself "mmm, i wonder what that lanc drives on the farm?" well you're about to see, below are most of (but not all) the tractors and impliments i can use, most can be used in any tractor/impliment combination, interesting stuff i think you'll agree!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

and ofcourse, what goes with the tractors? more to come later!


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Lanc,
SAME is an Italian brand of tractors 

http://www.samedeutz-fahr.com/same/

and this is the kind of stuff I remember from grand dad agricultural times: the single-cylinder 'hot-head' Landini

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/rfbzu/id14.htm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

oh dear lord they're italian


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

what, no one else interested


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2005)

I had a tractor when I was three. It was plastic and had a horn that beeped.


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 22, 2005)

> oh dear lord they're italian




.... now you understand because it stops so often and never wake up in the morning?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2005)

actually it's not that bad a tractor  can turn on a sixpence and is faster in reverse than forward


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2005)

You need some Lamborghini tractors lanc, then you can say you have a Lamborghini to townies and confuse them


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Dec 22, 2005)

no bugatti will be better. or a zonda


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2005)

> I had a tractor when I was three. It was plastic and had a horn that beeped.


Wayne, that, my friend, was some classic, funny ass shit....

Lanc, after viewing all ur pics and seeing the scenery and backdrop, I suddenly feel totally depressed and desire to kill myself...

Is that normal???

Oh yea, BTW, I didnt see any sheep running around.... I guess u keep all the cute ones in the "Special" pen, right???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

what's so depressing about the backgroud!

this's our slurry pit!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2005)

Lanc's bathtub. 
No, no, not really. 



Nice swimming pool.


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 23, 2005)

I am all with Lanc, although I don't have business with agriculture my mom's parent worked the land and I liked when my dad had a small 'hobby' vineyard. Even if working in a hill based vineyard was a hell of a job, much heavier than one can imagine.

Hey Lanc, about your slurry pit: there are a lot of idiots outside who buy fake mud to decorate their Cayennes and Cherockees, why don't you bottle your stuff in a nice container and sell it in top-end car shops for 50 pounds a gallon?
With a bit of clever marketing you could really make money out of it...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

jinjinweiwei said:


> no bugatti will be better. or a zonda



I dont think Horatio Pagani or Ettore Bugatti ever dabbled with the Tractor business...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

Parmigiano said:


> I am all with Lanc, although I don't have business with agriculture my mom's parent worked the land and I liked when my dad had a small 'hobby' vineyard. Even if working in a hill based vineyard was a hell of a job, much heavier than one can imagine.
> 
> Hey Lanc, about your slurry pit: there are a lot of idiots outside who buy fake mud to decorate their Cayennes and Cherockees, why don't you bottle your stuff in a nice container and sell it in top-end car shops for 50 pounds a gallon?
> With a bit of clever marketing you could really make money out of it...



sell out shit? not a chance  i've got a little wager with my dad, you see the line of green scum around the inside? that's how far it filled last year, i'm betting this year we'll beat that, my dad think's we'll get less, we'll know come spring/summer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

I can give you a hand in reaching that goal if you like


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

it's not hands we're after


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Why not? It will displace some slurry and make it look higher


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

firstly it's shit, it's called a slurry pit but you put shit in it, so, a shit pit if you will 

secondly, your idea is shit


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Better than your idea, mainly cos you havent had one yet


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

my idea's the one we use! well it aint my idea but, well what happens is we scrape all the shit the cows throw out, into that big pit!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

I have another idea: Take a group of fat people for an enema, then take the produce and put that in there...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

or i could invite people round to take a dump, then when they inevitably fall in they'll take up even more volume!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2005)

From butt loving pirates and pretty sheep lovers, to feces mongerers... Whats next?????


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> From butt loving pirates and pretty sheep lovers, to feces mongerers... Whats next?????


Personally I don't want to know! Although I'm sure they will discuss it on the site anyway where we have to suffer it...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

Bottle it and say its an energy drink


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2005)

So u can take a pic of urself with it dribbling out of ur mouth???? NO FREAKIN WAY!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

If I wanted to do that Id use fruit and nut chocolate...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2005)

Yea and u like nuts, dont you my sweet little English lad???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

Yeah its a good magazine...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2006)

If anyone hasnt seen the neew Dodge Challenger, heres some shots....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 14, 2006)

A good competitor for the Camaro concept....










Overall, I prefer the Challenger...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2006)

Very nice and I agree with u...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2006)

Challenger, definately. It's suh-weet.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Challenger, definately. It's suh-weet.


Agreed, although the Chevy isn't bad.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Challenger.

Still rather have an original one though.


----------



## SeaNorris (Jan 15, 2006)

The original Challenger is and always will be the best, but I do like this one.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2006)

Just for posterity here are my cars-





1996 El Dorado Touring Coupe




1973 Z-28 bought new




1950 Packard


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Oooh that Camaro...nice!


----------



## Smokey (Feb 21, 2006)

I prefer the nose of the old challenger to the new one. In particular the new one requires a larger front bumper. Currently its nose has an upturned look











http://www.musclecarclub.com/musclecars/dodge-challenger/dodge-challenger-history.shtml


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

I was, at this point going to mention the New concept Lamborghini Miura, Cos damn its a gorgeous thing...







But I then noticed that, whilst looking for it, Lambo' are releasing a hotted up Murciélago. Oh yeah!



> Lamborghini has turned the dial up to 11 for its latest show-stopper, the Murciélago LP640.
> 
> Unlike the Miura concept shown at Detroit in January, the LP640 is very much for real and creates the ultimate road-going version of the company's flagship model.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2006)

That is a good looker...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

its a lambo, and it doesnt have the ugly bumper of the countach.
looking at the miura, its face is frowning


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

What ugly bumper? The Countach is widely regarded as one of the best looking cars ever...


----------



## cls12vg30 (Mar 1, 2006)

Some U.S. versions of the Countach did have hideous add-on bumpers on the front to comply with US regulations.

I've always loved older Japanese hatchback cars, here's my 88 Nissan 200SX SE V6:





It's the S12-series, you guys outside North America may know them as 180ZX, Silvia, or Gazelle.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Ah I see - damn regulations.

Nice, I like 80's Japanese cars too....not sure why, theyre just appealing.

I sold my Fiesta XR2 the other day, got a nice tidy sum for it.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 1, 2006)

my parents wanna buy this new skoda Roomster... I quite like it: http://www.skoda-auto.com/global/showroom/roomster/gallery/photogallery/


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 3, 2006)

what regulation?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2006)

I like ur 1950 Packard Twitch.... My father still has his 2 Packards, a 1938 and a 1947 Clipper with only 900 miles on it...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> What ugly bumper? The Countach is widely regarded as one of the best looking cars ever...


wow looks alot better without the bumper.
i saw a coon-tosh in Monaco and i liked it except the bumper.
also saw a Diablo and a Murcielago, but no Miura


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Ahhh Monaco. Memories.

US regulations spoiled a lot of great British sports bars...example:

MGB before regs...






MGB after regs....






Ugh.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 5, 2006)

i don't niotice any difference except the hood


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

The horrid rubber bumpers and the ride height...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 5, 2006)

There's an example of an ugly bumper Countach.






And another.

Here's a proper Countach...






I would. And again in the morning. Once more in the afternoon.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Jeez what the hell is up with that bumper?! Not exactly gonna save anything is it


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

Nope....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

More likely to do damage that to protect pedestrians...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 6, 2006)

with that car, you might be able to go under the toll gates


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Or then again you might not.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

How do you like this one?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2006)

There was a time over here, about 6 years ago I suppose, that Peugeot 306's were extremely common. They're pretty good cars as far as I know...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 13, 2006)

more of 206s were common there, and all those little Smart cars


----------



## plan_D (Mar 14, 2006)

My brother has a 306, in that exact same colour. They're pretty decent for a normal, first, car ... 1.9 Diesel, we've got it up to 110 MPH.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 15, 2006)

Oooh ooh! I saw a Countach today! Had the big ugly bumper but sexay nonetheless!

On the topic of 306s, the Pininfarina Cabrio is nice.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2006)

They are indeed...

7 months and then I can drive (on the road)...Counting down the days...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

And I saw an XKSS today...Hell yeah!


----------



## MacArther (Mar 17, 2006)

EL CAMINOS RULE!!! And what a bargain too, going for $5000-$7000 in Arizona.





http://www.musclecarclub.com/musclecars/chevrolet-elcamino/images/chevrolet-elcamino-1971d.jpg






http://www.musclecarclub.com/musclecars/chevrolet-elcamino/images/chevrolet-elcamino-1970a.jpg






http://www.musclecarclub.com/musclecars/chevrolet-elcamino/images/chevrolet-elcamino-1968a.jpg


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> And I saw an XKSS today...Hell yeah!


sexy


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 17, 2006)

El Camino = redneck mobile.


Might as well get a proper car if you want some muscle, or else just hotrod a proper pickup...


----------



## MacArther (Mar 18, 2006)

454 big-block on a good frame (modified Chevelle), and I can store stuff instead of craming it into a small compartment or stowing it on top of the roof. I hate true trucks too, so that rules that option out. Well, except for the Chevy SSR, which is a NICE car/truck. Plus, how can you ignore the sleek and beatiful lines of a 1969-1970 Elky?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 18, 2006)

Sleek? Beautiful?

Ugly re-hash more like. The nose looks way better on a Chevelle, the rear bed just totally ruins the look!


----------



## MacArther (Mar 18, 2006)

, wow, that is weird, even my friends think it at least looks good in hot pink, with pnuematics, and a man in a pimp suit driving!


----------



## Smokey (Apr 27, 2006)

These are clearly the best cars ever

The Carver One, Volkswagen 1 litre, the BMW Clever and the Peugeot 20 cup

Some of them are clearly built around WW2 fighter canopies 

http://www.carver-europe.com/

http://www.tek-tonic.com/stuff/carver.jpg

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/pic.php?imagenum=4&carnum=1316

http://www.topgear.com/content/news/stories/719/

http://www.autocity.com/img/actualidad/galerias/Peugeot_20Cup_Concept_2005_7.jpg

http://www.supercarnews.net/2005-peugeot-20-cup-concept


----------



## Twitch (Apr 27, 2006)

If you saw a Jag XKSS it wasn't on the street probably. With only 16 built in 1957 and the last one auctioned for 2 million they'll only show up at shows. There is a company producing replicas. 

Mac Arther- El Caminos are popular all over the country. In So. Cal. there's plenty of them around too and they're popular for restoration. I see some at every show or cruise in I take the Packard to. People outside the US just don't get it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2006)

Most probably right on the XKSS, but it looked swell and sounded awesome so i'm not complaining.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice one here...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2006)

The steering is probably a bit wooden...


----------

